# [Risolto] problema Alsa o plugin Flash

## Hal-10000

Ho reinstallato Gentoo sulla stessa macchina (prima avevo il kernel 3.5.7 e ora il 3.7.10); il fatto e' che adesso l'audio e' pessimo. Ho seguito la guida ufficiale per installare Alsa, ma il sonoro e' molto disturbato da una specie di continue microinterruzioni e interferenze. Inutile dire che nella precedente installazione il sonoro era perfetto.

Se puo' servire, questo e' l'output di lspci 

```
miogentoo giulio # lspci | grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

Qualche suggerimento?

GrazieLast edited by Hal-10000 on Wed Mar 13, 2013 4:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

impostare manualmente il codec giusto

----------

## Hal-10000

Ti ringrazio per la celere risposta, ma mi sono accorto che la colpa e' di google-chrome e non di Alsa. Infatti il problema si presenta solo quando ascolto video di YouTube da Google-Chrome, mentre se ascolto qualcosa da un altro browser (Seamonkey) o da da un player (Vlc) il suono e' ottimo.

Il problema allora e' solo di Chrome. 

Cerco di approfondire ...forse qualche Flag use disabilitata?

PS:

Scusami, ma quando ho rilevato l problema non avevo ancora installato alcun programma che desse un output sonoro, eccetto chrome: solo dopo ho installato Seamonkey e Vlc....

----------

## pierino_89

Aggiorna il flash player ed eventualmente prova a switchare tra il flash player incluso in chrome e quello di sistema. Quasi sicuramente è colpa sua, ma se vuoi essere sicuro prova ad abilitare i video in html5 su youtube e vedere se cambia qualcosa.

----------

## Hal-10000

Ciao Pierino_89

Il flash dovrebbe essere aggiornato, visto che ho re-installato Gentoo solo da una decina di giorni. Comunque ho provato a dare 

```
miogentoo giulio # emerge -pv adobe-flash

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.273  USE="sse2check (-32bit) (-64bit) -kde (-multilib) (-selinux) -vdpau" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- www-client/google-chrome-26.0.1410.19_beta185128::gentoo (masked by: google-chrome license(s))

A copy of the 'google-chrome' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/google-chrome'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 7 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

ma non e' cambiato nulla. Ho anche provato con la versione di prova di htlm5, ma niente.

Non ho capito pero' come si fa a passare dal flash di chrome a quello di sistema.

----------

## pierino_89

 *Hal-10000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! The following installed packages are masked:
> 
> - www-client/google-chrome-26.0.1410.19_beta185128::gentoo (masked by: google-chrome license(s))
> ...

 

Dovresti accettare la licenza, altrimenti non verrà più aggiornato chrome.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ma non e' cambiato nulla. Ho anche provato con la versione di prova di htlm5, ma niente.
> 
> 

 

Occhio che non tutti i video supportano html5 e te li mostra con flash lo stesso   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non ho capito pero' come si fa a passare dal flash di chrome a quello di sistema.

 

Leggi questo:

http://techlogon.com/2011/08/11/shockwave-flash-crashes-in-google-chrome/

----------

## Hal-10000

Pierino_89, ti ringrazio, ho risolto disabilitando il plugin di Peppeflash e lasciando attivo solo quello di Adobe.

In precedenza avevo anche accettato la licenza di Chrome e smascherato Chrome 27 alpha, ma non e' stato sufficiente.

Grazie di nuovo  :Wink: 

----------

